# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Cytomegalovirus-wie weet er meer over?

## bezorgt

Hoi, 

Ik heb een nieuwe vriend leren kennen en hij vertelde me dat hij 6 jaar geleden ziek is geweest van een virus cmv en dat het virus nu non-actief is. Hij vertelde me dat dat virus in je lichaam blijft zitten en het voor de rest geen kwaad kan. 

Eens thuisgekomen ben ik wat op het internet gaan opzoeken en ben ik teweten gekomen dat het familie is van het herpes virus(koortsblaasjes) als ik me niet vergis. Ook dat het overdraagbaar is vooral bij moeder-kind en via lichaamsvocht zoals speeksel en urine.

Nu misschien een stom vraag maar als dat idd op non-actief staat da virus is dat dan nog overdraagbaar bij bijvoorbeeld zoenen? Of is het zoals koortsblaasjes, eens je het hebt geraak je het virus ook nie meer kwijt maar het is absoluut nie levensbedreigend, eerder vervelend, is dat met het cmv ook zo? Weet iemand daar een antwoord of al ervaring mee gehad?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie tips.

Bezorgt.

----------


## CMVkiller

Zeer waarschijnlijk ben je al drager van het virus.
Al dan wel of niet van je vriend gekregen.

Het hangt van jouw persoonlijke gezondheidssituatie/levensstijl af of dit virus ook werkelijk aktief wordt

[email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Uitgebreide informatie betreffende het cytomegalovirus kun je vinden op:
www.worldexplorer.be/cytomegalovirus.htm

----------

